# **EOS Accessories Inside**



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

*Monster Mats*-High quality all season mats, help protect vehicle carpet from snow, sand, mud, rain and slush. Positive retention clips and a nibbed back, help ensure mats stay in place. Eos Logo. Set of 4. *$85 Shipped* 










*Splashguards*-Front and Rear....Mounting hardware included. *$105 Shipped* 










*Rear Lip Spoiler*-The rear spoiler is made of impact-resistant material and is painted to match the car color. Quickly and easily fitted by bonding the spoiler to the hatch top. 
*$335 shipped* 










*Front Valance*-This painted Front Valance will add additional sportiness to your car, with the addition of body styling components. *$680 shipped* 










*Side Skirts*-Sport styling appearance pre-painted in a color to match your car. 
*$835 shipped* 










These are just a few of the accessories Vw offers for the EOS. If you would like prices on anything else just PM me and I will get back to you.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

thanks for the recent orders :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

to the top


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## G.Andriello (Jan 30, 2012)

Is it possible to ship to Brazil?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

G.Andriello said:


> Is it possible to ship to Brazil?


we do not ship to Brazil, sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump for price updates....lower prices on our votex kits :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UPopcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## K.Law (Mar 4, 2013)

*about the side skirt and front lips*

Do you ship to Los Angeles?
Do you have the rear bumper?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

UP


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## G.Andriello (Jan 30, 2012)

*lip spoiler*

You still have the lip spoiler?

Can you ship it to CA?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

G.Andriello said:


> You still have the lip spoiler?
> 
> Can you ship it to CA?


I do have to order those, normal wait time is two weeks. The shipping will be free to CA


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up^


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

back from vacation bump


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

bump


----------

